# New pics of my tank!



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

These are just a few recent pics of my tank!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Another!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

My lion!


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

How much did your Dwarf Lion cost you?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

That's beautiful.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

someone needs to scrub their tank! hehe

thats some nice looking lionfish!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

My lion was 22.00. I would srub my tank but it keeps coming back. Algea is natural in saltwater and it's good too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looking good
and do u have any hermit crabs or shrimp?


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

Nice aquarium. What is it sitting on?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

other thank the lack of a black background(you can get black construction paper boards at walmart for $.42) and algae on the back, it all looks great


----------



## longshlongelongtus (Sep 2, 2004)

is that a fu man chu lion? I have heard that lions cant be in a tank with anonomes and corals, true? You do have them with anonomes, any corals?


----------



## longshlongelongtus (Sep 2, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Nice aquarium. What is it sitting on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To the backboard statement use a mirror from home depot, in the plexiglass isle it makes you tank seem bigger and more fish, used on my irritian drives him nutz trying to catch himself.


----------



## longshlongelongtus (Sep 2, 2004)

longshlongelongtus said:


> To the backboard statement use a mirror from home depot, in the plexiglass isle it makes you tank seem bigger and more fish, used on my irritian drives him nutz trying to catch himself.
> [snapback]809166[/snapback]​


sorry didnt mean to quote and think id did it again.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah i gotta get a salt water tank going.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

love the mini lion


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looking good.. nice lion.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

that's some good looking tank that u have there !!!


----------

